# T-Jet3 Owners, I need some help please



## jillann70 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone:

I am a novice to the group and to the T-Jet3. I have some initial questions about getting the printer ready for the "priming" stage with the inks. If someone thinks they can help me out, please respond.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I am here to help...


----------

